# 2018 Singles party (Single Dimmers Meet and Greet)



## DragonFly (May 23, 2018)

It was suggested that we start a new up to dat meeting space for the singles on Dimensions. Where Dimensions isn’t a dating site, it is good to have a place to celebrate or to commiserate about the single life. We have the special features of either being fatties, liking fatties or any combination of the two. Please take a minute to introduce yourself, and let’s get a good conversation started.


----------



## DragonFly (May 26, 2018)

I’m bumping this thread again! Come on let’s have some singles solidarity. Come by and introduce yourself.


----------



## hommecreux (May 27, 2018)

Alright, I'll bite!

Fatchelor here passing the days working and studying keeping my mind off the fact I'm single by filling the hole with my (if I might say so) delicious cooking. Who else has taken up cooking/baking as a hobby to help with the boredom?


----------



## DragonFly (May 27, 2018)

I’m a reality TV Junkie, I get all my Drama from there. So this single fatty is drama free!!!!


----------



## DJ_S (May 28, 2018)

Heya, I'm on the other side of the planet in Australia. Good to be back on the Dim Boards, I enjoy cooking, games of the pc/cell variety & arcades which are a rare sight these days. SciFi, art, graphic design & the dimensions of ss/bbw amongst other things lol

Also not in any mad rush


----------



## hommecreux (May 28, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> I’m a reality TV Junkie, I get all my Drama from there. So this single fatty is drama free!!!!



Drama free is a good place to be! I tried getting into reality tv a few times with big brother, and a few other reality shows, but I think they stress me out more than help get rid of the drama. Lol. Some of those "actors" need some serious help to deal with life.



DJ_S said:


> Heya, I'm on the other side of the planet in Australia. Good to be back on the Dim Boards, I enjoy cooking, games of the pc/cell variety & arcades which are a rare sight these days. SciFi, art, graphic design & the dimensions of ssbbw amongst other things lol



Nice! I used to want to visit Australia, but after learning that basically all of the most deadly animals/insects in the world live there, that kinda has me second guessing wanting to visit Melbourne.
On another note though, I'm very lucky to have an arcade nearby that has over 100 machines to play on. Super cool.


----------



## DJ_S (May 28, 2018)

hommecreux said:


> Nice! I used to want to visit Australia, but after learning that basically all of the most deadly animals/insects in the world live there,



You have nothing to really worry about in Melbourne, I've lived here most of my life and have only a few times had to be aware of couple of White Tales & Red back spiders.


----------



## DragonFly (May 28, 2018)

DJ_S said:


> You have nothing to really worry about in Melbourne, I've lived here most of my life and have only a few times had to be aware of couple of White Tales & Red back spiders.


YAY Welcome to the singles board! Glad we have a few participants, Ive told most of my story on Meet Your Mods - 

Ive been around dimensions since 2005, maybe a little before then. I am now single, Living in NY the Hudson Valley. I am the worst at video games and enjoy cooking.


----------



## Luthien (May 28, 2018)

Hi fellow single people! My work and social circles are all in the arts, so I meet many wonderful gay men but not so many single straight guys!  Dating apps are hit and miss, especially as a BBW, so I’m embracing the single life. I’m pretty independent and have lots of single female friends to party with so it’s not too bad! 
I’d love to visit Australia, but flights from Canada are looong and expensive. My next trip is to Chicago & New York this summer. Any suggestions on food/attractions etc from people who’ve been there?


----------



## DragonFly (May 29, 2018)

Luthien said:


> Hi fellow single people! My work and social circles are all in the arts, so I meet many wonderful gay men but not so many single straight guys!  Dating apps are hit and miss, especially as a BBW, so I’m embracing the single life. I’m pretty independent and have lots of single female friends to party with so it’s not too bad!
> I’d love to visit Australia, but flights from Canada are looong and expensive. My next trip is to Chicago & New York this summer. Any suggestions on food/attractions etc from people who’ve been there?


Welcom welcome welcom Single Sister - I know a few places in NY, I’m living Further up the Hudson Valley right now but have some favorites!


----------



## thunderdog38 (Jun 1, 2018)

Luthien said:


> Hi fellow single people! My work and social circles are all in the arts, so I meet many wonderful gay men but not so many single straight guys!  Dating apps are hit and miss, especially as a BBW, so I’m embracing the single life. I’m pretty independent and have lots of single female friends to party with so it’s not too bad!
> I’d love to visit Australia, but flights from Canada are looong and expensive. My next trip is to Chicago & New York this summer. Any suggestions on food/attractions etc from people who’ve been there?


Hello Luthien!

It's good to see another single Canadian on here not to mention someone who works in the arts as well, what part of Canada do you hail from? I am from a small town in Ontario, well I guess a little bit bigger than a small town, anyways you work in Opera? That sounds awesome I am fan of Opera along with classical and chamber music, I myself don't work in Opera but I do a lot puppetry and illustration work from time to time. I apologise if this seems like I have gone a little over board on my reply to it's just your ad really caught my eye.


----------



## hommecreux (Jun 3, 2018)

Luthien said:


> Hi fellow single people! My work and social circles are all in the arts, so I meet many wonderful gay men but not so many single straight guys!  Dating apps are hit and miss, especially as a BBW, so I’m embracing the single life. I’m pretty independent and have lots of single female friends to party with so it’s not too bad!
> I’d love to visit Australia, but flights from Canada are looong and expensive. My next trip is to Chicago & New York this summer. Any suggestions on food/attractions etc from people who’ve been there?



When you head to Chicago, be sure to hit up Giordano's for a Chicago style pie. Skip Gino's East (garbage pizza in my opinion) and get a few slices of the good stuff!



DJ_S said:


> You have nothing to really worry about in Melbourne, I've lived here most of my life and have only a few times had to be aware of couple of White Tales & Red back spiders.



I'm sure I wouldn't have a problem if it was just a visit, but even the possibility of running into one of those eight legged bastards scares the living daylights out of me.
I have some serious arachnophobia issues I need to work out clearly.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 3, 2018)

This is so cool! A big warm squishy thank you to everyone who is participating. It melts my heart to know I’m not the only single fatty out there!


----------



## Luthien (Jun 3, 2018)

thunderdog38 said:


> Hello Luthien!
> 
> It's good to see another single Canadian on here not to mention someone who works in the arts as well, what part of Canada do you hail from? I am from a small town in Ontario, well I guess a little bit bigger than a small town, anyways you work in Opera? That sounds awesome I am fan of Opera along with classical and chamber music, I myself don't work in Opera but I do a lot puppetry and illustration work from time to time. I apologise if this seems like I have gone a little over board on my reply to it's just your ad really caught my eye.



Not overboard at all! 
Yes I perform with companies big and small here in Edmonton, we have a surprisingly good arts scene for being a northern city! Puppetry is so unique, how did you get into that? And do you have a favourite opera?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm emotionally messed up, single, and in a FWB situation with my ex, so... FML. But - single! LOL


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 3, 2018)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm emotionally messed up, single, and in a FWB situation with my ex, so... FML. But - single! LOL


Welcome Single Sister! Sounds like you have a lot going on, it’s good to find the singles here is anything just to swap stories!


----------



## thunderdog38 (Jun 4, 2018)

Luthien said:


> Not overboard at all!
> Yes I perform with companies big and small here in Edmonton, we have a surprisingly good arts scene for being a northern city! Puppetry is so unique, how did you get into that? And do you have a favourite opera?



I got into the whole puppetry thing when I was asked to do it for Sunday school at the church that I go to, I am originally an animator by trade and was having a hard time breaking into the business, So I did my first show for the kids in Sunday school but after awhile I got to do it in front of congregation and then eventually I tried my hand outside of the church, Long story short I decided that I was a better puppeteer than a animator and I am looking at filming a pilot for a station that I have been in contact with. As for Opera I pretty much like it all but then again I have rather wide taste in music in general.


----------



## thunderdog38 (Jun 4, 2018)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm emotionally messed up, single, and in a FWB situation with my ex, so... FML. But - single! LOL


saw your post thought I would join in on the welcome, and drop you a friendly hello.


----------



## thunderdog38 (Jun 4, 2018)

thunderdog38 said:


> I got into the whole puppetry thing when I was asked to do it for Sunday school at the church that I go to, I am originally an animator by trade and was having a hard time breaking into the business, So I did my first show for the kids in Sunday school but after awhile I got to do it in front of congregation and then eventually I tried my hand outside of the church, Long story short I decided that I was a better puppeteer than a animator and I am looking at filming a pilot for a station that I have been in contact with. As for Opera I pretty much like it all but then again I have rather wide taste in music in general.


 wait a minute I made a mistake there is a favorite Opera song I remember and I heard when I was little, It was from Carman I think, I got introduced to it through a children shoe, Sesame Street I think, All I remember is that involved a opera singing Orange singing that particular song, I would stop everything providing I was playing in front of the television set and that the show was on and watch, I seem to have been enamored with it for some reason. .


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2018)

Luthien said:


> Hi fellow single people! My work and social circles are all in the arts, so I meet many wonderful gay men but not so many single straight guys!  Dating apps are hit and miss, especially as a BBW, so I’m embracing the single life. I’m pretty independent and have lots of single female friends to party with so it’s not too bad!
> I’d love to visit Australia, but flights from Canada are looong and expensive. My next trip is to Chicago & New York this summer. Any suggestions on food/attractions etc from people who’ve been there?


I think that having a creative streak is a very alluring trait for some folks. 
As far as food is concerned, you get the bestest, craziest hot dogs in Chicago as far as diverse toppings go. New York? Pizza, pizza, pizza! They have the best. Real Italian hand-tossed crust. If you are looking for something slightly more exotic, I think that besides the west coast or Hawaii, New York has some of the best chinese food you'll ever find. Knishes and strombolis are great too.


----------



## Railroad Man (Jun 5, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> It was suggested that we start a new up to dat meeting space for the singles on Dimensions. Where Dimensions isn’t a dating site, it is good to have a place to celebrate or to commiserate about the single life. We have the special features of either being fatties, liking fatties or any combination of the two. Please take a minute to introduce yourself, and let’s get a good conversation started.


==========================================
My name is Tom and I live in Pearisburg VA, in the mountains of SW Virginia. I'm retired from a government position in Washington DC. I've been divorced since 9/2001 and live by myself. I have a daughter, a sister and a brother, all in the Washington metro area. 

My ex was 340 when I married her. She lost some of it with the weight loss surgery, and gained some of it back when she had our daughter. We were married 13 years, but our breaking up didn't have anything to do with her size.

What I want to know is what happened to all the BBW events? The Washington chapter of NAAFA used to have dances on a regular basis. I haven't seen an ad for one in ages. I occasionally surf the few sites that list events. But in many cases, the events will be for three years ago. Either keep the site up to date or take it down. Many of the events are simply too far away-Atlanta, New York, Chicago, etc.


----------



## da3ley (Jun 5, 2018)

hommecreux said:


> Alright, I'll bite!
> 
> Fatchelor here passing the days working and studying keeping my mind off the fact I'm single by filling the hole with my (if I might say so) delicious cooking. Who else has taken up cooking/baking as a hobby to help with the boredom?


"Fatchelor" i love it! lol. i love to cook!, my baking needs improving though


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 5, 2018)

Railroad Man said:


> ==========================================
> My name is Tom and I live in Pearisburg VA, ... etc.


Welcome Tom! Occasionally we get a few groups posting about dances and events but not very often. I remember the days of the badges and conventions. That seems to happen less often these days. We have had some interesting debates as to why! I think these kinds of digital gathering places have replaced many of the things that used to take place.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 5, 2018)

It's a nice idea to have a forum dedicated to singlehood. Why not?


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 5, 2018)

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's a nice idea to have a forum dedicated to singlehood. Why not?


I agree! It is good to get to know the group. Thanks for Participating.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jun 6, 2018)

Yo


DragonFly said:


> I agree! It is good to get to know the group. Thanks for Participating.


You're welcome, Dragonfly!!!


----------



## hommecreux (Jun 9, 2018)

da3ley said:


> "Fatchelor" i love it! lol. i love to cook!, my baking needs improving though


tive
I know what you mean. Baking is more science than art and you can't be as creative with it....lol. I'd be happy to assist in helping you with your backing though?


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm Babs, a single lady, living near Philadelphia. I watch professional wrestling (and worked in it for a little bit!). I like watching horror movies and reading mysteries. I've always been an avid reader and I write. I believe in the power of the written word, so I do journal. I make jewelry and paint watercolor badly. Lol. I'm a good cook, but not a baker.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 14, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Babs, a single lady, living near Philadelphia. I watch professional wrestling (and worked in it for a little bit!). I like watching horror movies and reading mysteries. I've always been an avid reader and I write. I believe in the power of the written word, so I do journal. I make jewelry and paint watercolor badly. Lol. I'm a good cook, but not a baker.


At first, I wondered why I received an email from this thread, as I had never posted to it. But then I read your post. Wrestling? Horror movies? A reader and writer? Am I your brother from another mother?


----------



## thunderdog38 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Babs! I like to make things too. a lot of sewing and drawing plastic works that sort of thing, not a big reader but I love to write short stories and plays I am located in mid sized town in Ontario Canada.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> At first, I wondered why I received an email from this thread, as I had never posted to it. But then I read your post. Wrestling? Horror movies? A reader and writer? Am I your brother from another mother?


Lol! Sounds like it! Who's your favorite wrestler?


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

thunderdog38 said:


> Hi Babs! I like to make things too. a lot of sewing and drawing plastic works that sort of thing, not a big reader but I love to write short stories and plays I am located in mid sized town in Ontario Canada.



Nice to meet you. I've been to Canada once during a wrestling trip. I was in Quebec City and Montreal. I really like Quebec City. And Tim Hortons. Lol. I prefer writing short stories too. Do you have a preferred genre?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 14, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> Lol! Sounds like it! Who's your favorite wrestler?


I'm an "old school" wrestling fan so I don't watch as much as I once did. I've always liked Sting ever since the Blade Runner days. These days I think AJ Styles is a great worker. On the independents, I like Jessicka Havoc and Jordyn Grace.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 14, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm an "old school" wrestling fan so I don't watch as much as I once did. I've always liked Sting ever since the Blade Runner days. These days I think AJ Styles is a great worker. On the independents, I like Jessicka Havoc and Jordyn Grace.



I'm fond of the New Generation Era, but I started watching 1992. Blade Runners...haven't heard that name in forever. I'm a LuFisto fan. Have you been to Shimmer, Shine, or WSU?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 15, 2018)

I catch ROH every now and then these days. I think you just turned me on to Shimmer! Just watched one of their promos. Looks exciting!


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 15, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> I catch ROH every now and then these days. I think you just turned me on to Shimmer! Just watched one of their promos. Looks exciting!


 
I watch the old stuff mostly, but still kinda know what's up in the Indie scene. Definitely look up Shimmer, those women are great. You might like old Sara Del Rey stuff too. I'm thinking of cosplaying at Mania next year - either Paul Bearer or Bertha Faye. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 15, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> I watch the old stuff mostly, but still kinda know what's up in the Indie scene. Definitely look up Shimmer, those women are great. You might like old Sara Del Rey stuff too. I'm thinking of cosplaying at Mania next year - either Paul Bearer or Bertha Faye. Haven't decided yet.


I'm thinking that if you could pull off Paul Bearer, that would really be something. I will look and see if Shimmer is playing on tv in my area.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 15, 2018)

I could totally. It's just a matter of make up. I'm leaning towards Bertha, because she's been sadly forgotten and she was a great wrestler. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhonda_Sing


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 15, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> I could totally. It's just a matter of make up. I'm leaning towards Bertha, because she's been sadly forgotten and she was a great wrestler. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhonda_Sing


Do you remember or have you ever seen Matilda The Hun?


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 17, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Do you remember or have you ever seen Matilda The Hun?


 No. But did search for her and I think I want to be her when I get older. She's still big, colorful lady with a huge personality.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 19, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> No. But did search for her and I think I want to be her when I get older. She's still big, colorful lady with a huge personality.


Yeah. I had the biggest crush on her even when I wasn't as enlightened as I am now.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all,

A singles page, huh? Sounds like fun...

I've been on Dimensions for a LONG time - roughly the mid-1990s or so, way back when the Internet was quaintly called The Information Superhighway.
Anyway, I'm a middle-aged, single, reference librarian living in a small town somewhere in good ol' Upstate NY. I have too many interests to list here but a few include: history, books, movies, comics, old TV shows, old radio shows, art, music, etc...
I haven't had a chance to post a new pic yet since these message boards got revamped...okay, I'm lazy too but I'll get to it one of these days.

So, if anyone feels like chatting, feel free to write and best to all

Dennis


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 25, 2018)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A singles page, huh? Sounds like fun...
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining in Dennis, another NY’er here.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice to be here


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 4, 2018)

BountifulBabs said:


> I could totally. It's just a matter of make up. I'm leaning towards Bertha, because she's been sadly forgotten and she was a great wrestler. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhonda_Sing



I just remember Rhonda Singh when she wrestled here in Puerto Rico as Monster Ripper. She was one of my favorites. Loved her a lot. I still remember her!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 4, 2018)

She was my favorite!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 4, 2018)

Another two of my favorite female wrestlers Reggie Bennett and Big Commarade Orga although both of them never wrestled in Puerto Rico. 

Bennett also appeared in an early 80s sci fi feature film, Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone!!!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 4, 2018)

Two of my new favorites: Jessicka Havok and Jordynne Grace!


----------



## DragonFly (Oct 9, 2018)

You guys should start a lovely large ladies of wrestling thread!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 9, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> You guys should start a lovely large ladies of wrestling thread!


Great idea!!!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello Everyone! 
Its been a while since I've been active in Dimensions


----------



## thunderdog38 (Oct 14, 2018)

CarmellaBombshell said:


> Hello Everyone!
> Its been a while since I've been active in Dimensions



Welcome back Carmella Bombshell.


----------



## CarmellaBombshell (Oct 14, 2018)

thunderdog38 said:


> Welcome back Carmella Bombshell.


Thank you thunderdog38  It's great to be back


----------



## BusiBareSunflower (Oct 31, 2018)

I am new here and wanting to get to know more people.


----------



## bigswede (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everyone! Anyone in the Rhode Island /Southeastern Massachusetts area here? I'd love to meet a SSBBW in my area, without resorting to....gasp.....Feabie! Lol. I work in human services with folks with developmental disabilities, I'm well read and have a wide variety of interests mostly nerdy and geeky. ☺ I'm 54 and 255 lbs with a shaved head and white goatee and I'm quite lonely. I know, sad and pathetic. Lol


----------



## thunderdog38 (Dec 18, 2018)

BusiBareSunflower said:


> I am new here and wanting to get to know more people.


Welcome BusiBearSunflower. ☺☺


----------



## doubledeezer (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi everybody I go by moniker Doubledeezer or DD . Im a BHM and FA and im from the UK.
Im a single and recently started exploring this site.


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 10, 2019)

doubledeezer said:


> Hi everybody I go by moniker Doubledeezer or DD . Im a BHM and FA and im from the UK.
> Im a single and recently started exploring this site.


Welcome DD! I just love it when our singles check in, hope you have fun here at Dims.


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 10, 2019)

bigswede said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone in the Rhode Island /Southeastern Massachusetts area here? I'd love to meet a SSBBW in my area, without resorting to....gasp.....Feabie! Lol. I work in human services with folks with developmental disabilities, I'm well read and have a wide variety of interests mostly nerdy and geeky. ☺ I'm 54 and 255 lbs with a shaved head and white goatee and I'm quite lonely. I know, sad and pathetic. Lol


Welcome to Dimensions! You are very welcome here, no shame or anything expressing your wanting to find that perfect someone! I hope you find the lady of your dreams!


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 10, 2019)

BusiBareSunflower said:


> I am new here and wanting to get to know more people.


Welcome welcome! I agree I’m looking to meet more people.


----------



## doubledeezer (Feb 2, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> Welcome to Dimensions! You are very welcome here, no shame or anything expressing your wanting to find that perfect someone! I hope you find the lady of your dreams!


Thank you very much for the wonderful welcome


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey, I'm Alex from Lower Alabama (formerly Michigan). I've been single since my divorce in 2014. I've dated off and on, but I'm so picky and refuse to settle or lower my standards. I plan to stay single and raise my dog (a beagle-coonhound mix) unless I meet that someone. I'm an OTR trucker. I began trucking roughly around the same time I found Dims back in 2010. The forum went downhill and I left, but decided to seek out fat friendly forums again and ended up back here.

I recently bought my first home, so I've been busy in my limited time off painting the interior and making it my own. I found I love to cook and bake. Baking is now a hobby and I have people that beg me for my baked goods.


----------



## Railroad Man (Apr 7, 2019)

I can never find announcements on line about events anymore. And when I do, it'll say something like Saturday, June 5, and it turns out it was June 5 five years ago. If it's over, take the bloody thing down, OK?

Anybody got a URL for CURRENT events


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 8, 2019)

Railroad Man said:


> I can never find announcements on line about events anymore. And when I do, it'll say something like Saturday, June 5, and it turns out it was June 5 five years ago. If it's over, take the bloody thing down, OK?
> 
> Anybody got a URL for CURRENT events


Check the Local Events Forum 

Click here

Right now there is one in North Carolina. 

I saw that you had mentioned some that had been held regularly a few years ago- I checked with the Lady that ran that group and she is not doing them anymore and does not know of anyone that is doing any. 

Sorry I couldn’t help more, I will keep my ear out in case something comes along


----------



## DragonFly (Apr 8, 2019)

Killexia said:


> Hey, I'm Alex from Lower Alabama (formerly Michigan). I've been single since my divorce in 2014. I've dated off and on, but I'm so picky and refuse to settle or lower my standards. I plan to stay single and raise my dog (a beagle-coonhound mix) unless I meet that someone. I'm an OTR trucker. I began trucking roughly around the same time I found Dims back in 2010. The forum went downhill and I left, but decided to seek out fat friendly forums again and ended up back here.
> 
> I recently bought my first home, so I've been busy in my limited time off painting the interior and making it my own. I found I love to cook and bake. Baking is now a hobby and I have people that beg me for my baked goods.




I think we are going to need pictures of your lovely home as you get it just the way you like it! 

I’m also volunteering to be a test subject for new recipes! I should be given priority with our shared Alabama history!


----------



## Killexia (Apr 8, 2019)

DragonFly said:


> I think we are going to need pictures of your lovely home as you get it just the way you like it!
> 
> I’m also volunteering to be a test subject for new recipes! I should be given priority with our shared Alabama history!



In a couple more years it should be done. If I had a regular job it would have been done by now. LOL 

LMAO I'll mail you some cookies and homemade bread! ♡


----------

